# Non toxic paint/sealant



## G4e8cko (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,
After spending quite a while browsing old forums here and elsewhere, I finally decided to just join a forum ask my questions rather than searching forever for answers and not finding what I am looking for.:smile:

I'm working on a little polystyrene foam insert for my crab tank, and I am ready to paint it. But I don't know exactly what to use. Does anyone know if acrylic craft paits are ok w/ some kind of non-toxic sealant over it? Or I have heard of some epoxy-based non-toxic spray paint, but I can't find any more info on it. I also read somewhere that latex-based paints hold up well for waterfalls in terrariums, but I don't know whether this would be a good idea in an underwater application. Any suggestions/ input would be appreciated.


----------



## BTDarters (Dec 30, 2007)

Please see my reply in this post:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/77597-non-toxic-paint-sealant.html

Brian


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Krylon fusion :thumbsup:


----------

